

New transistors: An alternative to silicon and better than graphene - wglb
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-01/epfd-nta012811.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Different source, identical text, submitted 2 hours ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2160923>

That older item has more cross-referencing.

Currently no comments.

